
Innovation in America: A gathering storm? - robg
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12637160
======
paddy_m
I was really glad this article didn't focus on how we need to allow more
immigration. I think immigration is good, and helpful for our economy, but it
isn't the primary driving factor for making us an innovative nation.

We should look at what in our nation is different from less innovative
nations, and work to protect or extend those differences.

------
kiplinger
As long as there is rewards to innovation there will be innovation. The coming
shift left makes me nervous.

~~~
tectonic
I think the reward will still be there.

